# cleaning an automatic taper



## falcone34 (Jan 15, 2009)

i have a tapeteck bazuca and am having problems cleaning it 
and so it is not pumping right does any one know what i am doing rong or not doing?


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Awe shucks! You bought the "TAPETECK BAZUCA" from JAPAN! Look inside the head-there should be a little **** in there turning the gears. Tell him to open up the gate and pump away!:w00t:HE WRILL TELL WROO RIGHT FROM RONG.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

CrazyTaper said:


> Awe shucks! You bought the "TAPETECK BAZUCA" from JAPAN! Look inside the head-there should be a little **** in there turning the gears. Tell him to open up the gate and pump away!:w00t:HE WRILL TELL WROO RIGHT FROM RONG.


Are you shure, i tink he needs to unscrew teh hed and oil it rill good.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

You guys are ornery!! If I am not mistaken, I think the American made computers have spell checker on them...:blink: But not the Chinese made versions.
Just take that bazooka to the car wash and give it a good bath with three thousand pounds of pressure. You have to hold it under your foot so it doesn't get a way.


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

Tim0282 said:


> You guys are ornery!! If I am not mistaken, I think the American made computers have spell checker on them...:blink: But not the Chinese made versions.
> Just take that bazooka to the car wash and give it a good bath with three thousand pounds of pressure. You have to hold it under your foot so it doesn't get a way.


 
I got ran off from all the local car washes buy the owners or maintenance. They say, we don't want that crap here, it clogs the drains. So this past spring I bought a nice pressure washer. It's one of my favorite toys now.:clap:


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Nothing works better than a big slop sink, hose and hot water.
Be careful with the power washer, especially with the bottom side of your boxes. 
Tim= stick in the mudd...:laughing:

BTW, open the gate to the edge of the wheel and crank out mudd until it stops. Now open the gate and squirt it out where you fill the tube. Now put foot on Badzuka and squirt out until you see the cable is clean...


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Brocktologist said:


> Nothing works better than a big slop sink, hose and hot water.
> Be careful with the power washer, especially with the bottom side of your boxes.
> Tim= stick in the mudd...:laughing:
> 
> BTW, open the gate to the edge of the wheel and crank out mudd until it stops. Now open the gate and squirt it out where you fill the tube. Now put foot on Badzuka and squirt out until you see the cable is clean...


haa


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh snap! :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Crazy Taper=:confused1:


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

> Awe shucks! You bought the "TAPETECK BAZUCA" from JAPAN! Look inside the head-there should be a little **** in there turning the gears. Tell him to open up the gate and pump away!:w00t:HE WRILL TELL WROO RIGHT FROM RONG.


 LOL Funny *****


Hey Muddauber, hows work in KY holding up? Looking for any good TN subs?


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

MeatBallDryWall said:


> LOL Funny *****
> 
> 
> Hey Muddauber, hows work in KY holding up? Looking for any good TN subs?


 
Wish I could use ya. I have 4 jobs I'm working on now. One is an old house built in 1851 completely gutted and reworked with all 5/8" board and level 5 finish. One new house and two additions. After I wrap these up in a couple weeks, that's it. Nothing else coming in for this spring.:sad:


----------



## theblones (Dec 14, 2007)

kin ell boys dont bother cleaning them. just buy a new one every time its too dirty. if you cant afford one you aint doin it right. 
1 day pay in the uk for peice work £1200 = approx $ 1700 
taper = £ 700 every few weeks


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey is this the guy you guys were talkin about?? :chinese: I'd like to wipe that smug look from his face.


----------



## theblones (Dec 14, 2007)

empty vessels and all that paupers


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 12, 2009)

*5 gallon bucket*

Brocktologist summed it up for cleaning.

In between cleanings some of us leave the bazooka head immersed in a 5 gallon bucket of water. This will soften it prior to cleaning and also just an easy way to keep it if you will be using it again shortly. Always have a short chunk of garden hose to clean out at jobsite.


----------

